
YC S17 Rejection/ Acceptance - vardhankoshal
Hi Guys,<p>Wanted to know if you are seeing some activity on this front? I believe some international candidates are being scheduled for a Skype pre-interview.<p>I know this is a cliched, irritating and usually useless discussion that must be common every year :-) But can&#x27;t help asking given an early answer can help us with some pending decisions.<p>Let me know in case you know about something.<p>Thanks in advance,
Vardhan
======
decharms
PRACTICE INTERVIEWS. What teams would like to do some practice interviewing
together by phone? Each team interviews the other, and gives feedback, etc?

------
paytheos
We got a pre-interview where one of the YC partners asked some questions about
the business model, so we were optimistic, but got a rejection letter today.
For those of you who got an interview, congratulations! Good luck with your
interview, but just in case it doesn't work out, check out this group which is
thinking about setting up a Demo Day after the YC demo day for those who
didn't make it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14144922)

~~~
elizabeth8890
We're all in!

------
vardhankoshal
Hi Guys,

Apparently, some invites have been sent already. Please follow the discussion
on this newer thread on the topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14137867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14137867)

------
acirinelli
We're based in San Jose and had a pre-interview this morning (invite was on
Sat). Mostly questions clarifying things from our application and further
understanding of the product. Not sure if that means we will get a real
interview invite or not...

------
mrborgen
We had a pre-interview yesterday (we're based in Norway). Got the invitation
On Tuesday I think.

~~~
sharmavineet86
Hey.. how many views did u get on your video? Did u already get the final
invite? What was the pre interview all about?

~~~
camji55
Dont worry about the view count. They have said that thier software does not
play well with YouTube view counters.

Best of luck to everyone!

------
vardhankoshal
The application page says that the invites are already sent. So those who did
not receive it probably didn't make it this time. All the best folks!

~~~
ScottGillis
I do not believe this to be true. It has always stated "Invites Sent" on April
18th.

------
mzg92
Has anyone applied just a few days late in the past? Any idea how much later
than the deadline one would hear back?

------
sharmavineet86
Hey, Did anyone get any views on founder or demo video?

Also will they interview all possible international candidates through skype
first?

~~~
horvathdaniel
We got 6 views on both. Didn't get any invitation for pre-interview and we're
based in Hungary.

------
sanket0501
Anyone got accepts or rejects? Or is it just pre-interviews?

~~~
chipi
Not yet. As soon as I receive news I'll let you know!

~~~
sanket0501
thanks sir!

------
newera2016
Mind sharing idea or who got pre-interview?

------
galcopi
Hi all!! Any news so far?

~~~
offerquant
Inside Startup School's chat they said: "Please keep waiting, emails go out by
April 18th".

That's all. It could mean midnight Pacific time though...

~~~
galcopi
Thanks!! We'll keep waiting then! Do you know if we're supposed to receive an
email even if we're rejected?

~~~
offerquant
As far as I know yes, you'll get an email either way.

~~~
galcopi
Cheers!! Good luck!

------
sanket0501
anyone else heard anything yet?

~~~
nasdaq1
No, did you hear anything?

